# Heating rack and enclosures



## Kaiwei (Aug 1, 2020)

A big hello to the forum!
I want to build a juvenile rack for Antaresia and Not quite sure how to heat. 
Is belly heat recommended or will back heat work as well? 
Tubs will be 30x20cm... 

AS for the enclosures : 
Dimensions will be 90x50x50 and 75x50x50
Should i use spots or belly heat? 

Regards, Kai


----------



## Herpetology (Aug 1, 2020)

Belly heat is the best option for both racks and enclosures if your builds allow for it

Using heat cord you can would want like a 50w 10m cord with 2 runs each level taking up 30% of each tub floor space (so 10cm roughly) on a thermostat set to 32°c


----------



## Kaiwei (Aug 2, 2020)

Well thanks, then i'll go with belly heat for the rack... 
As the enclosures will be build from wood i will use heat tiles inside of the cage...
Another option would be heatpanels mounted on the top of the enclosures... How is that?


----------



## CF Constrictor (Aug 2, 2020)

Hi Kaiwei
Have you considered heat cord ? Not sure how big your rack will be, but it's available in different lengths (wattages) and is easy to adjust temps with a thermostat or dimmer switch. 
Just a thaught.


----------



## Kaiwei (Aug 2, 2020)

I don't know how to mount it to the rack as the tubs have to slide over it... Could only be done at the backwall but i want to go with belly heat...
Also don't know how to attach it to the bottom of the enclosures so that the animals don't get in contact with it...
Any ideas? 
So far i will go with heat strips for the rack...


----------



## Herpetology (Aug 2, 2020)

Kaiwei said:


> I don't know how to mount it to the rack as the tubs have to slide over it... Could only be done at the backwall but i want to go with belly heat...


Do something like this





and run the cord through each level (start from the back of top/bottom on left/right side of grooves and go around and up/down each level 






Sit Thermostat probe right in the middle of middle shelf at 32c


----------



## Kaiwei (Aug 2, 2020)

Well done!
Is that done with only ONE cord??
Mhhh, have to figure out how that works...
And have to figure out where i can get the machine to do the grooves...
Thanks!


----------



## Herpetology (Aug 2, 2020)

Kaiwei said:


> Well done!
> Is that done with only ONE cord??
> Mhhh, have to figure out how that works...
> And have to figure out where i can get the machine to do the grooves...
> Thanks!


It’s one 10m cord 100w

http://www.ausreptiles.com.au/heating-and-lighting/heat-cord/10m-100w-heat-cord

that runs from top to bottom (in hindsight it makes more sense to start at the bottom because the power point would be closer, but live and learn)

And you can buy a hand router powertool for around 100-150$ from somewhere like Bunnings (they’re very safe, they have a 2hand safety system so it doesn’t work unless both hands are on the handles) or take your boards to a carpenter and pay them 20$ to cut your grooves for your with their super high tech stuff (the guy who did my rack used a machine that costs 100k+ With pin point accuracy, he just puts the coordinates into the system and it’ll cut every thing


----------



## Kaiwei (Aug 2, 2020)

Thanks mate! 
I'll give it a try! 
Although i will use one cord per level to plug it off if Not needed... 

As for the enclosures : i think to install the heat cord just like in the rack will work also....
Will make some lines in 1/3 of the cage to one side and cover it with a tile or something...


----------



## CF Constrictor (Aug 2, 2020)

Kaiwei said:


> I don't know how to mount it to the rack as the tubs have to slide over it... Could only be done at the backwall but i want to go with belly heat...
> Also don't know how to attach it to the bottom of the enclosures so that the animals don't get in contact with it...
> Any ideas?
> So far i will go with heat strips for the rack...


I use aluminium tape to attach it to the floors of my enclosures.


----------



## Kaiwei (Sep 3, 2020)

[doublepost=1599119672,1599119525][/doublepost]


CF Constrictor said:


> I use aluminium tape to attach it to the floors of my enclosures



With a tile on top of the cord?


----------



## CF Constrictor (Sep 3, 2020)

My floors are 6mm glass so i tape it directly under the area i want heated in rows 3 cm apart.


----------

